# Last of the Zinnias



## drifter (Nov 10, 2018)

That's all for this year.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2018)

So pretty. I love Zinnias. They last so long in a bouquet. We had below freezing today. Everything is gone.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2018)

Beautiful. It’s paint worthy.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2018)

Lovely. That vase is gorgeous!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2018)

Pretty flowers, very nice photo.


----------

